# Doe or buck with enrolled boy parts



## Brownie (Apr 6, 2019)

Hey I got a new rabbit yesterday and she is  7weeks and 4days old and I was wondering how to tell if she is a buck or a doe she looks like a doe but I'm worried it's a boy with a enrolled boy part or a split


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 6, 2019)

Is this your first time sexing a rabbit?
I would have to see pictures to be able to tell...is there anyone you know that can help you in person?
My first rabbit was supposed to be a doe but I found out a few months later that she was a male with a split penis!
Which was fine with me because he threw amazing babies.
If you can take some pics I can be a bit more helpful!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 6, 2019)

Bucks have a donut, girls a split


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 6, 2019)

promiseacres said:


> Bucks have a donut, girls a split


That's a good way to put it ha ha!


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 6, 2019)

The bucks testicles hang in front of the penis, not in the back like other species.  When properly held and sexed the bucks penis pops out while the doe has a slit.  Young rabbits are often harder to sex but by 7 weeks the penis should be easily extended manually with pressure while the doe's slit will not change.


----------



## Brownie (Apr 12, 2019)

she is now 8 weeks old and i will try for some pics later on today it probably is a girl im just scared she is going to be a breeding doe and i dont need a buck so i would have to get rid of her but i love her so much i dont want that to happen


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 12, 2019)

Brownie said:


> she is now 8 weeks old and i will try for some pics later on today it probably is a girl im just scared she is going to be a breeding doe and i dont need a buck so i would have to get rid of her but i love her so much i dont want that to happen


Pictures would be great, then we'd have a better idea 
I hope it's a doe for you!


----------



## Brownie (Apr 13, 2019)

This is the best photo I could get


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 13, 2019)

Looks like a doe to me.  Put your forefinger on the top of the slit (right side on this photo) and pull back on the skin.  If it is a buck the slit will turn into tube, however, that looks pretty definitely like a doe.  She is immature now, but try gin in another 2 months and it should be the same so still a doe.  LOL

What breed is this rabbit?  If she is a meat breed, she will probably be ready to breed anytime after 6 months.  If you want production the earlier you breed her the better.  Waiting until she is 12 months can result in a doe that is less receptive to the buck.  At 6 months when she is very receptive to the buck her girl arts will become rosy pink/reddish.  However since rabbits breed almost anytime, you can just pop her into the buck's cage any time after 6 months old and watch for a mating and fall off.  No need to make sure she is "in season" with rabbits.


----------



## Brownie (Apr 13, 2019)

Ridgetop said:


> Looks like a doe to me.  Put your forefinger on the top of the slit (right side on this photo) and pull back on the skin.  If it is a buck the slit will turn into tube, however, that looks pretty definitely like a doe.  She is immature now, but try gin in another 2 months and it should be the same so still a doe.  LOL
> 
> What breed is this rabbit?  If she is a meat breed, she will probably be ready to breed anytime after 6 months.  If you want production the earlier you breed her the better.  Waiting until she is 12 months can result in a doe that is less receptive to the buck.  At 6 months when she is very receptive to the buck her girl arts will become rosy pink/reddish.  However since rabbits breed almost anytime, you can just pop her into the buck's cage any time after 6 months old and watch for a mating and fall off.  No need to make sure she is "in season" with rabbits.



She is going to be a meat breeder and she is a new Zealand Rex is am planning on breeding her at 5 months


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 13, 2019)

Excellent.  Breeding younger and keeping her in production will make her a successful breeder.  Hardest thing to teach DH's 4-H kids was that you have to keep breeding your rabbits in order to keep them fertile and producing.  Some kids would breed their young does for meat pens, not breed again until 9 months later, and then wonder why the doe wouldn't breed or take.

I used an intensive breeding schedule with New Zealand Whites.   Breed, palpate at 10-14 days, rebreed if necessary, kindle, rebreed when kits were 6 weeks old, remove doe at 8 weeks to cage next to litter, and 2 weeks later out in nest box for next litter.  We used lights on timers in the barn to artificially extend the daylight hours and my does bred all winter long.  We kept late fall bucks to breed the does in the summer when the older bucks would go sterile from the heat.  Careful planning on my calendar, careful record keeping, increased protein levels in does feeding schedule, and it worked well.  We had 100 holes in our barn, breeding about 60 rabbits year round.  I bred so I would have multiple litters every week in order to be able to foster kits in an emergency.  DH also showed his rabbits and the "show culls" were our butcher sales.  Since DH was very good at judging a rabbit, our "culls" were great meat rabbits!  Later we switched to Californians and DH decided he liked them better, they would raise kits to 5 lb. fryers a week sooner than the NZWs.  We sold a lot of breeding stock until our children got into larger livestock and kept encroaching on DH's rabbit barn!  LOL 

No rabbits at the moment, but DH wants to get some trios and start breeding (and possibly showing) again.  I have all the commercial hanging babysaver cages, screen feeders, watering system parts, carriers, judging cage, and nest boxes stored in the old milk shed!  LOL  Just need to do some work on the lower shed, build manure pits, and hang the cages.

Good luck with your breeding operation.  An older very experienced breeder we knew, and showed with, when asked if his rabbits were good, said "Yes, with peas and carrots" and then laugh like crazy at his own joke.  Charlie Coons knew more about rabbits than anyone I ever met and loved teaching others - a great man loved by everyone.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like a doe to me!


----------



## Brownie (Apr 15, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Looks like a doe to me!



Okay thank you so much I was just scared it's the first rabbit I bought my self she was 45 so I was worried


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 16, 2019)

45?


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 16, 2019)

Ridgetop said:


> 45?


45 dollars I think


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 16, 2019)

Brownie said:


> She is going to be a meat breeder and she is a new Zealand Rex is am planning on breeding her at 5 months



If this is a meat mutt (New Zealand x Rex) and you paid $45 for her, the breeder should be ashamed of themselves!


----------



## Brownie (Apr 16, 2019)

Ridgetop said:


> 45?



yes it was 45


----------



## Brownie (Jul 14, 2019)

Hey guys sorry I've been busy but she is pregnant and should have babies the 21 of this month


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 14, 2019)

Yay! Congratulations! I have a doe due on the 21st too 
Be sure to post pictures!


----------



## Brownie (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey guys I'm sorry to inform you that Ava had a false pregnancy so there won't be any babies for another month I rebred her the 1 but the buck might have been starile


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 2, 2019)

Yah, if it's hot enough the buck lays around cooling himself down by exposing his man parts, could be sterile, but if mine have not done it a lot, don't seem stressed, or it cools back off some, I've had pretty good success. The frozen 3liter bottles of water to lay in with them helps quite a bit too. I try not to breed in the heat of summer, but have broken my own "rules" too.


----------

